# Help with trailer!



## Cookjames27 (Apr 6, 2018)

I was given a boat and trailer! Trying to rebuild everything on the trailer! I cannot find the front roller to save my life!i will try to upload a picture. Any info is greatly appreciated! It’s a 1972 little dude Jon boat trailer.


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 6, 2018)

I like etrailer.com. Open their page then search "bow roller". They probably have your size & shape. Or, you can just search "bow roller" in google.


----------



## GYPSY400 (Apr 6, 2018)

That front bracket looks homemade..a standard roller may not fit properly without some modification. 

Sent from my SM-G903W using Tapatalk


----------



## LDUBS (Apr 7, 2018)

Gypsy, now that I look closer I don't like the metal parts sticking out to either side of the roller bracket. It is easy for a boat to come on crooked. I can see some serious scratching if someone tried to pull it back over and it got hung up on the roller bracket corners. So maybe consider replacing the bracket too. One shown below is pretty common, and not to much $:


----------



## WV1951 (Apr 8, 2018)

From your pic, it looks like a long, skinny roller. And it could even be a straight cylinder since you are running a jon.


----------

